# Inlay/marquetry videos & textbooks



## Siver (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello, I am looking for some recommendations on favorite videos and textbooks for marquetry and inlay. Any instructional self-help paraphernalia please. TIA!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Depending on your knowledge of the subject, there are many books & videos creating inlay & marquetry available in some book stores and on line. One of the better instructional books is the "Marquetry/Inlay Handbook" by Zach Taylor. It is IMO a bit pricey, but very informative as it covers all aspects of marquetry & inlay. Be safe.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I got the book 'The Fine Art of Marquetry' by Craig Vandall Stevens. I think it is a good book, and is fairly basic. It's very well illustrated, with lots of color photos, and good step-by-step instructions.

Basically, he uses veneers that are about 1/16" thick (which he makes on a bandsaw). Most of the commercially available veneers are quite a bit thinner. I think they would be harder to work with, as you can't really sand them much before you're through them.

The illustrations also show him using a hand saw only for the inlay work - no powered scroll saws shown. I used his basic techniques with a scroll saw, and got pretty good results.

His general technique is the 'double bevel' technique.

I'm not familiar with the book woodchux mentioned, so I can't compare the two.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Start here, http://www.marquetry.org/


----------

